
Apple Opening Siri, Developing Echo Rival - coloneltcb
https://www.theinformation.com/apple-opening-siri-developing-echo-rival
======
ilyaeck
It looks like Apple's plan is to enable something similar to Android's intent
URIs:

"To work with Siri, the third-party apps will need some kind of search-query
box that Siri could fill with the user’s verbal request once the app is
accessed. It’s unclear what would happen if an iPhone or Apple Watch owner had
multiple apps that did the same thing, like Uber and Lyft, and then asked Siri
to “book me a ride home.” (Don’t bother asking Siri to book an Uber ride
today; the results are typically terrible.)"

------
PixZxZxA
Great article, I really liked the end of if...

~~~
greenpizza13
Especially the part where th...

